# Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Robusto Cigar Review - awesome



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

my first don carlos...made me buy more

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Robusto Cigar Review - awesome


----------

